# Tiling and Redgard



## tim_callinan (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello all,
I have some tiling questions and definitely appreciate any help. When doing a shower or tub - I like to use cement board from Home depot. I always coat the cement board with two coats of redgard. Ive noticed when you look up close the redgard has small holes in it because the cement board is pretty rough. Ive shown a photo. I think i need to water down the redgard a little more?

Also ive heard many times that tile and grout by itself is not waterproof but Ive seen and demo-ed many showers with just tile and grout over drywall and they were dry as a bone. Im definitely not as experienced as most of you lads but im looking for any advice. 
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Redgard is junk. Adding water makes it super junk

Mike


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Use a nappier roller if that's a concern. But I think you're fine. Water won't be seeping through that. Maybe lay it on thick down near the bottom.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

What's your trade? Redgard has to be applied at a specified thickness last thing you want to do is thin it and Durock sucks.


----------



## tim_callinan (Oct 6, 2020)

Im a jack of all trades master of none. I was a mechanical design engineer and i started doing handyman work then slowly drifted into bigger projects but im enjoying the construction work most of the time. I definitely appreciate the advice. I worry about things too much sometimes...Tim


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

For next time, you can add some water (1 part redgard: 4 parts water) to make a primer coat for covering porous surfaces like cement board, but don't count it as a first coat for waterproofing. You could also trowel it on undiluted with a 3/16" V-notch and burn it into the cement board, then roll on the second coat with 3/4 nap roller. But as Mark said, you are likely good with what you have. And I agree with Mike as there are better liquid membranes out there.


----------



## tileguy77 (Jan 24, 2021)

First off do not water down your Redgard. It looks likes you can use a thicker coat. When going over Durock you're going to need to put a little force on the roller. I recommend you stop using Durock. I can't stand the stuff but that's my opinion. As for Redgard. There's definitely better products but the stuff has amazed me. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you want to stay with a liquid-Aqua Defens.

Tom


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

tileguy77 said:


> There's definitely better products but the stuff has amazed me.


Don’t amaze me at all. Have seen it fail within 6 months

Mike


----------



## tim_callinan (Oct 6, 2020)

based on alot of stuff ive read on the internet - it seems that people like the Mapei products. I dont have any lowes that close to me so i tend to use Home depot. The only issue ive had with fusion pro - is the stuff gets dirty very quickly for a product that doesnt need to be sealed? Ive ripped down a fair few tile jobs that have lasted 20-30 years with just tile and grout on drywall - im sorry but it seems like were doing on alot of overkill work or im missing something


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Try a real tile store instead of the box

Mike


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Do you think any of those kitchen clerks know anything about tile, flooring or anything for that matter

Mike


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Helps to sponge the dust off the board first.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Don’t amaze me at all. Have seen it fail within 6 months
> 
> Mike


Nothing wrong with liquid membranes but like anything else they have to be done properly using the proper materials. With that said I rarely use liquid membranes any more.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Yea my tile guy is the best around & he hates redgard. His installations were the ones that failed w/redgard

Mike


----------



## tileguy77 (Jan 24, 2021)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Yea my tile guy is the best around & he hates redgard. His installations were the ones that failed w/redgard
> 
> Mike


I can only speak from experience but I've used Redgard for years (not by choice, my boss likes it) and the only times I've seen it fail is due to a poor installation. I give a 24 pond test on everything. I've even seen a 4 days + test with no problems. There's nothing won't with Redgard.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoye0017 (Sep 17, 2020)

Where are you guys seeing the “fail” when using redgard? And can you describe the “failure”? 

I can imagine it failing as a complete waterproofing solution in a custom shower pan, but look at the OP’s application. 

It’s just vertical cement board walls over a prefab base. What’s gonna fail there? The only thing I can imagine is if the board is set right on the base and it wicks water up. And even then, that’s not the redgard’s fault. 

OP, I agree you’re overthinking it. In that application, redgard is overkill, but I do the same thing in my showers. It’s an extra layer of insurance, but even without it, you could expect bone dry walls as long as you tile and grout properly.


----------

